# You Do The Maths!!..



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

To My Dear Wife,

You will surely understand that I have certain needs that you, a 54 year old woman, can no longer supply. I am very happy with you and value you as a good wife.
Therefore, after reading this, I hope you will not wrongly interpret the fact that I will be spending the evening with my 18 year old secretary at the Comfort Inn Hotel.
Please don't be perturbed I shall be back home around midnight.


When the man arrived home, he found the following letter:

My Dear Husband,

I received your E-mail and thank you for your honesty. I too am very happy with you and value you as a good husband. I would like to take this opportunity to remind you that you are also 54 years old. At the same time I would like to inform you that while you read this, I will be at the Hotel Fiesta with Michael, my tennis coach, who like your secretary is also 18 years old.
As a successful businessman and with your excellent knowledge of math, you will understand that we are in the same situation, although with one small difference...... 18 goes into 54 more often than 54 goes into 18.
Therefore I will not be back until lunchtime tomorrow. 

  8O


----------

